
Show HN: Libvldmail, your friendly e-mail address validation library - rhabarba
https://github.com/dertuxmalwieder/libvldmail
======
rhabarba
Known issues:

\- I (sort of) got lost in the RFCs, chances are that I missed some.

\- My coding style is horrible.

Feel free to add more.

